# Bags and Sway bar.



## Microbe V2 (Jun 21, 2004)

I just got my Air ride in and i wanted to know what some of you did with your front sway bar if it was stock. Remove it ride with nothing? or what are you running. I want to be able to kiss the ground when parked. 
thanks.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

everyone takes em out.. pointless with air. not to mention it holds you up ..
cut it out, or get a sway like the hotchkis unit .. goes under the axle


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

now is there an easy way to take this out kuz i see a lota people cut it up


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pielout)*

it depends which gen you have.
on the mk5 we laid frame with it in and the car drives noticabley better with it in.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

he owns a mk4..
fastest way to remove, if you dont want to keep it.
cut driver-side hoop off, loosen the bushings, take off the endlinks and pull the sucker out through the passenger-side
-
if you want to keep it, you will need to lower the subframe, buy new stretch bolts.. remove endlinks and bushings.. lift the car. and pull it out the bottom.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

o.. mk4 i'd just lose it


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

We cut that ish out.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_We cut that ish out.


in like six pieces...


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so i only have a 5 gallon air tank/compressor fir my air tools, i spend like an hour fiddling with a air cutter trying to get it out..
what did you guys use to get it out, ill be waiting so long for this tank to fill over and over again


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

chopped out of my car for over a year, started to get in my way when i still had coils so i took the grinder to it, never noticed a difference. if anything it rode better when the axle stopped hitting it constantly haha


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

Anybody know how low you can get before an aftermarket FSB (H&R) holds you up? Just curious.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i looked at it, and it came out... no freaking clue how it happened, but it was a freaking mind trick


----------



## Microbe V2 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

but with out a away bar wont the car have a little more roll to it? or at a low ride height it really dont matter. Its not like i am racing on the track.


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (Microbe V2)*

just remove it, yeah there will be more body roll, but youll be ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe upgrade your rear bar if you have a problem with the roll.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (schmoopy)*

you'll get under steer if you push it and at high speeds its a little less stable. if you're in a 4 and you want to go low it needs to go though


----------



## Microbe V2 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Would you say the Hotchiks worth it?


----------



## MacBeth_SK (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Bags and Sway bar. (Microbe V2)*

simply use the sway bar of the 4motion golf. It is a lot cheaper then a aftermarket sway bar and it runs under the driveshaft.
TN: 1J0 411 305 AD costs 80 euro.
old sway bar








4motion sway bar with original end links








4motion sway bar with 4motion end links


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

mine bent when i first dropped the mkv so I just took out. I cant really notice a difference.


----------



## Microbe V2 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

that's pretty dope, but i'm not sure what to do. i love tight cars. i guess i'll see how out rides with out the sway for a little, Is hotchiks worth it. is it a b!tch to install? 


_Modified by Microbe V2 at 9:43 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (Microbe V2)*

I love tight cars too, and I was concerned about taking it out. I cut it out to get that much lower and haven't looked back. My drive to work is full of fast, tight turns and I have no problems without it.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_We cut that ish out.

x2 (this thread needs pics of sparks)


----------



## Microbe V2 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*

Mint! 
you guys on bags?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Microbe V2)*

I have both of my sway bars in still on my Audi. But I'm lucky because it doesn't get in the way on my car like it does on mkIVs and stuff.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

wats a swaybar?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

sway bars are fine kept in on mkIII's


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_everyone takes em out.. pointless with air. not to mention it holds you up ..
cut it out, or get a sway like the hotchkis unit .. goes under the axle

I have the hotchkis one and I think it's holding me up. I think it's getting pinched between the axel and the lower a-arm. I could be wrong thou. I think it's going to end up out anyways. I don't just wanna cut it and it's a pain to take out.


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MacBeth_SK* »_simply use the sway bar of the 4motion golf. It is a lot cheaper then a aftermarket sway bar and it runs under the driveshaft.
TN: 1J0 411 305 AD costs 80 euro.
old sway bar








4motion sway bar with original end links








4motion sway bar with 4motion end links











Quick question. I don't have air ride, but I do need a different sway bar for my GLI (04) because of rubbing. Will the above sway bar assuming its from the MK4 R32 work on my GLI? Is that part# for the front sway bar?
Thanks


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_you'll get under steer if you push it and at high speeds its a little less stable. if you're in a 4 and you want to go low it needs to go though 

A front sway bar in a mk4 will promote under steer, removing it will make turn in better.


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtikompressor* »_
A front sway bar in a mk4 will promote under steer, removing it will make turn in better.


This holds true for airbag equipped vehicles though correct? You shouldn't remove the front sway bar with coilovers.


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GLiMKIV)*

Personally I have removed them for racing purposes. It will make your car handle more neutrally (almost leaning towards some over steer) no matter if you have coils or air.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GLiMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiMKIV* »_This holds true for airbag equipped vehicles though correct? You shouldn't remove the front sway bar with coilovers.

Had my MKIV on coils and cut out the sway. It kept rubbing.


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
Had my MKIV on coils and cut out the sway. It kept rubbing.


Where did it rub? I see that mine is rubbing on my sway bar. How did your car handle without the sway bar in it? Did you get a lot more body roll?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GLiMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiMKIV* »_Where did it rub? I see that mine is rubbing on my sway bar. How did your car handle without the sway bar in it? Did you get a lot more body roll?

Axle I think. And I didn't notice a difference with it out; I was too low to go flying through the corners so it didn't matter to me.


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
Axle I think. And I didn't notice a difference with it out; I was too low to go flying through the corners so it didn't matter to me.


My axle rubs right now, but only from the sway bar being in the way. I don't fly through corners either. I may just remove mine to see if the rubbing stops and if the body roll isn't too bad then I'll just leave it out.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GLiMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiMKIV* »_My axle rubs right now, but only from the sway bar being in the way. I don't fly through corners either. I may just remove mine to see if the rubbing stops and if the body roll isn't too bad then I'll just leave it out.

The reason they're cut out is because no one wants to bother removing it the right way. Good luck though. You won't have any issues with it out.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
Axle I think. And I didn't notice a difference with it out; I was too low to go flying through the corners so it didn't matter to me.

thats why you notch your frame


----------



## Microbe V2 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*

thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
The reason they're cut out is because no one wants to bother removing it the right way. Good luck though. You won't have any issues with it out.



I have access to a lift so taking it out the right way wont be a problem.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_thats why you notch your frame









My fender liners were the issue...


----------

